# nsd-control rebuild.    error: connect (127.0.0.1@8952): Connection refused



## Derek C Johnstone (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi
I am trying to set up a mail system and using nsd as a name server.
I think I need to make changes to nsd.conf, but get the error above.
NSD seems to start OK, the log shows no errors.
after nsd-control start
the command nsd-control rebuild gives error .   error unknown command 'rebuild'
after nsd-control stop
the command nsd-control rebuild gives error:    error: connect (127.0.0.1@8952): Connection refused
I'm no expert, but this can't be right.
Please can someone tell me what is going on?
Many thanks in anticipation.  Derek


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2020)

Derek C Johnstone said:


> after nsd-control stop
> the command nsd-control rebuild gives error: error: connect (127.0.0.1@8952): Connection refused
> I'm no expert, but this can't be right.


You told it to stop and now you're wondering why you can't connect to it anymore? What do you think `nsd-control stop` does? 


```
stop   Stop the server. The server daemon exits.
```
If you read nsd-control(8) you would also have noticed `rebuilt` is not a valid command as it's not mentioned anywhere.


----------

